# Novice needs closet shelving help



## PacificState (Jun 5, 2017)

All,

I'm definitely a novice at this, so appreciate the help:

I recently decided to install some shelves in a utility closet by following some of the online guides (e.g.https://www.todayshomeowner.com/video/how-to-install-closet-shelving/). The cleats went in fine, but I used natural wood for the shelving - and it's not exactly cut straight or even. In hindsight, I should have purchased composite shelving, but I've had bad experiences with chipping before. Is there an alternative that doesn't require extensive recutting + leveling (perhaps plywood)?

Thanks,

P


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you do not cut "natural wood" straight or even there is no guarantee you will cut composite any better.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The natural wood will make better shelving than plywood in the long run. It's less likely to sag as plywood is surely to do. Can you post pictures of what you have so we understand what your complaint is?


----------

